# Acaia V60 help



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Hey guys I've just got myself a little v60 pour over setup and up until now I've been using my Pearl scales just for espresso.

I have tried using the brew chart in the app and I'm finding things slightly confusing.

It defaults to 1st pour - bloom then 2nd pour but most recipes I've seen require multiple pours.

Do most people create custom settings for this?

Would be be great to get some tips from any other Acaia users.

Cheers


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Create your own;

Menu > coffee note > brewing print > settings (the cog at the top right) > timer settings > v60 > edit (top right) > away you go ?

That's for Android... I've no idea about iOS but it's probably similar. Have fun!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Daren said:


> Menu > coffee note > brewing print > settings (the cog at the top right) > timer settings > v60 > edit (top right) > away you go 
> 
> That's for Android... I've no idea about iOS but it's probably similar. Have fun!


Exactly that - Works the same way on an iPad.


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for that I ausumed that was what I should do but do I just add a few extra pours at designated times or is there a better way to do it that might alert me each time I need to pour? Any chance or a screen shot of how you guys have yours setup?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't have a v60 print I can share as I use a Chemex. Try filming your next brew and then make a note of when you pour. You can then edit (as above) and add in all the pours and timings.

If you have a search of the forum I'm sure you'll be able to find some v60 recipes and methods. You can also search the feeds in the Acaia app for shared brewed V60 prints


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------

